# Where do you buy minnows?



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

Where do you guys buy minnows?

Also, I read it can be helpful to tip a jig with chub or sucker meat. Where do you get those as well? 

Thanks


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Sportsman's Warehouse.
Some people buy a trap and catch their minnows.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Cabela's also has them, plus sometimes sucker meat and anchovies.

The Top Stop in Heber, Silver Eagle in Heber and Smith's in Heber also have them.

The Walker's in Fairview carries them usually. There's a gas station on HWY 24 in Sigurd that has them too.


----------

